# Show your favorite beamshots!



## parang (Feb 2, 2021)

The first beamshot of the collection. It's a bit crowded, but still discernible.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 2, 2021)

My favorite of all time……


----------



## parang (Feb 2, 2021)

How did I not see this coming.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## bykfixer (Feb 3, 2021)

This is one of my favorite beam pix. 
The 3D Maglite was setting on top of my lunch pale on a cool fall night at a really dark spot back in 2017 I think, maybe 016……







Here's another one of my favs, the SureFire R60 versus a P60. The R60 throws just as far but drew less from the anaemic rechargeable battery of the time when SureFire made an R6. Police used them in 6P lights back then to squeeze a bit more runtime from a pair of expensive 123's.





And another fav……
The old PWM detector using ceiling fan trick


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 3, 2021)

This is an old link with lots of beamshots of older lights. https://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php


----------



## adamlau (Feb 4, 2021)

Mule shot repost from Elzetta AVS Upgrade (2021): Bravo and Charlie 

*YUJILED BC 3030 4000K | Samsung LH351D 5700K | Cree XM-L3 6200-6500K*


----------



## parang (Feb 5, 2021)

Hot shoe mounted a Manker MK41 on my old Canon G10. 
I think with a tripod, image stabilization, a better zoom and high ISO camera it would work for up to maybe 200-300 yards/meters, but with mine, handheld, it was more like 50-70.


----------



## parang (Feb 15, 2021)

Added the Astrolux EC03 and the Acebeam EC65. Removed the Olights and the Black Diamond. I am using these for photography (except the Prime A2).


----------

